# Irish community melbourne



## IrishAngel (Mar 12, 2008)

Hi All

I really want to meet Irish people, i've just moved to Melbourne south east suburbs and would like to know if there are ANY other irish around. I miss the irish sense of humour. 

Maybe someone knows of good irish clubs, or even Irish language classes,. ANYTHING 

Dont get me wrong i love it here and the people are lovely, i just think i'm too new here and need a wee bit of home.

Sorry about the rant 

Paula


----------



## Dolly (Feb 17, 2008)

Hi there Paula,

I know this has been asked before ... here's some recent posts:

http://www.expatforum.com/expats/au...-irish-just-moved-melbourne-other-expats.html

http://www.expatforum.com/expats/au...ralia/2059-irish-couple-moving-australia.html

Dolly


----------



## IrishAngel (Mar 12, 2008)

thank you dolly i will check them out pronto

xxx


----------



## jella (Aug 12, 2008)

hi paula, i know how you feel, we moved over 3 months ago, i love it here but really miss irish people, 
where are you living, 
we moved to sandrigham, which is nice, but probably not where we will stay
we are 29 nearly 30, lived in aus before for years but just drinking and moving around, never taking life to seriously. back for good with nearly 2 year old baby.
have landed on our feet though, got a baby sitter, met few nice people but as you said not many irish.
email me on [email protected]


IrishAngel said:


> Hi All
> 
> I really want to meet Irish people, i've just moved to Melbourne south east suburbs and would like to know if there are ANY other irish around. I miss the irish sense of humour.
> 
> ...


----------



## IrishAngel (Mar 12, 2008)

jella said:


> hi paula, i know how you feel, we moved over 3 months ago, i love it here but really miss irish people,
> where are you living,
> we moved to sandrigham, which is nice, but probably not where we will stay
> we are 29 nearly 30, lived in aus before for years but just drinking and moving around, never taking life to seriously. back for good with nearly 2 year old baby.
> ...


Hi Majella I sent you an email tonight so hoping to hear from you soon...


----------



## richie colton (Jun 14, 2009)

*best place to rent in melbourne?*

hi myself and my wife are moving to melbourne in a few weeks and we are trying to find a decent place to rent but not knowing the areas is a problem!! where in melbourne is nice and affordable?? cheers


----------



## DeMontfort (Aug 27, 2009)

Hey IrishAngel - if you're into football (or as you guys call it Soccer) then do a quick internet search for the Jock Stein Melbourne Celtic Supporters Club because I'm 100% certain that you'll find some good Irish folk there. Regardless of whether you're into footy or not I'm sure the welcome will be just as friendly all the same.


----------



## KeithinOz (Sep 17, 2009)

*Just moved from Ireland*

Hi Paula,
Myself and my wife have been living here in Bonbeach, South East Melbourne for the last 7 weeks. Just settling in and trying as many different beers as I can. Certainly interested in meeting different people, Irish, English, Indian, whatever and always up for a bit of craic. Moved from Dublin and enjoying it so far so good (once the weather improves it will be much better). Hope to hear from you soon.
Keith










IrishAngel said:


> Hi All
> 
> I really want to meet Irish people, i've just moved to Melbourne south east suburbs and would like to know if there are ANY other irish around. I miss the irish sense of humour.
> 
> ...


----------



## richie colton (Jun 14, 2009)

*hi*

hi keith , myself and my wife are moving there in 1 month and we are trying to find cheap temp place to stay, do you know of any good places in melbourne?


----------



## MaryJamesJohn (May 30, 2011)

Hi Paula
Myself and my Husband and son moved to the Southern Suberbs of Melbourne to a town called Cranbourne last August. We are also looking to make contact with people from home cos we know exactly what you mean about missing "the craic" What part of the south east suberbs do you live in ?
Mary.


----------



## Guest (May 30, 2011)

MaryJamesJohn said:


> Hi Paula
> Myself and my Husband and son moved to the Southern Suberbs of Melbourne to a town called Cranbourne last August. We are also looking to make contact with people from home cos we know exactly what you mean about missing "the craic" What part of the south east suberbs do you live in ?
> Mary.


Errrrr don't you think it's a bit _late_ to contact Paula? Especially since her last activity is on 21st October 2010 05:39 PM...

Anyways, you can always tell me all about the craic. Start a new thread right here: The Platypus Den - Expat Forum For Expats, For Moving Overseas And For Jobs Abroad


----------



## DannyCoyles (Feb 22, 2010)

MaryJamesJohn said:


> Hi Paula
> Myself and my Husband and son moved to the Southern Suberbs of Melbourne to a town called Cranbourne last August. We are also looking to make contact with people from home cos we know exactly what you mean about missing "the craic" What part of the south east suberbs do you live in ?
> Mary.


Hi Mary

Good to hear that there are other Irish people near us, we live in Lyndhurst, very close to you. We have been here 3 years, my wife Clare and I are both 30, we have a 4 year old son and a 6 month old son. We both work full time but we are free at the weekends. I have my family here, 3 brothers and 2 sisters but they have all been here a lot longer than us and have their own friends etc. 

We have been along to the GAA club in Keysborough about 2 years ago for St Patricks day but it was mostly old people and no other children, we hit a bit of a low point at that stage, we thought it would be like the clubs at home, but sadly not. Apparently they have family days that are a lot better but we didn’t go. The lady I spoke to at the time from the club told me that it used to be a lot better but the organisers who are all now 65+ changed things to suit them over the years rather than moving aside and letting younger people take over. So they don’t have much for families other than those that turn up to watch the matches.

We gave up on meeting other Irish people, not that we have anything against any other culture, we have Australian, Scottish, English, Russian friends etc and that’s all great but like yourselves and many others we miss the craic. I setup a Facebook page, Irish families in Melbourne but only has a few members, I can’t link it as it’s not allowed (forum rules). I haven’t really done anything with it yet but plan to. We have met one other Irish family who are also keen to meet other Irish people and get some kind of Irish community for families setup.

But get in touch if you are interested in meeting up.

Danny.


----------



## MaryJamesJohn (May 30, 2011)

*GAA Club in Keysborough*



DannyCoyles said:


> Hi Mary
> 
> Good to hear that there are other Irish people near us, we live in Lyndhurst, very close to you. We have been here 3 years, my wife Clare and I are both 30, we have a 4 year old son and a 6 month old son. We both work full time but we are free at the weekends. I have my family here, 3 brothers and 2 sisters but they have all been here a lot longer than us and have their own friends etc.
> 
> ...


Hi Danny
We live on the Narre Warren Cranbourne Road and my husbands nephew lives in Lyndhurst on Mellington Drive. My husband James works in Keysborough and John my son recently spoke to a friend from home who told him to come down to the GAA club as they have started a league for "younger" Irish people and are trying to revive it. We intend to go over some time soon to check it out - will keep you informed. We are from Arklow in Co Wicklow and I think half the population of the county are here ! I will see if I can find your facebook page and we could exchange phone numbers, e-mail addresses etc there. James John and Myself are all on face book so you could possibly find one of us there.

Will be in contact soon
Mary


----------



## DannyCoyles (Feb 22, 2010)

MaryJamesJohn said:


> Hi Danny
> We live on the Narre Warren Cranbourne Road and my husbands nephew lives in Lyndhurst on Mellington Drive. My husband James works in Keysborough and John my son recently spoke to a friend from home who told him to come down to the GAA club as they have started a league for "younger" Irish people and are trying to revive it. We intend to go over some time soon to check it out - will keep you informed. We are from Arklow in Co Wicklow and I think half the population of the county are here ! I will see if I can find your facebook page and we could exchange phone numbers, e-mail addresses etc there. James John and Myself are all on face book so you could possibly find one of us there.
> 
> Will be in contact soon
> Mary


Thats great to hear, I wont be playing myself, too late to start but would really like to get the boys involved when they reach the age. I will make contact with the club again and try and get involved with their activities.

Thanks

Danny.


----------



## DannyCoyles (Feb 22, 2010)

There is a Facebook group called "Irish Families in Melbourne" that may be of interest to some of you.



Regards



Danny


----------

